

Good Samaritan Backfire - TheAuditor
https://medium.com/human-parts/good-samaritan-backfire-9f53ef6a1c10

======
aaronbrethorst
We're lucky to (generally) be white and affluent. Here's what can happen to
people who aren't so lucky:

* [https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g6lX4-XKSOE](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g6lX4-XKSOE)

* [http://www.ktvu.com/news/news/crime-law/san-francisco-police...](http://www.ktvu.com/news/news/crime-law/san-francisco-police-officers-indicted-federal-cha/nd2kZ/)

* [http://www.nydailynews.com/new-york/staten-island-man-dies-p...](http://www.nydailynews.com/new-york/staten-island-man-dies-puts-choke-hold-article-1.1871486)

* [http://slog.thestranger.com/slog/archives/2014/08/01/police-...](http://slog.thestranger.com/slog/archives/2014/08/01/police-union-prez-on-officer-who-wrote-80-percent-of-pot-tickets-hes-just-that-proactive)

